

How many HTTP status codes should your API use? - varenc
https://blogs.dropbox.com/developers/2015/04/how-many-http-status-codes-should-your-api-use/

======
sjs382
My favorite is HTTP 410.

“Embracing HTTP error code 410 means embracing the impermanence of all
things.” —Mark Pilgrim

